# First time HGH Help.



## dubdc40 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Ok I want to take some Ansomone or Riptropin but not sure what I should stack it with.  I am not a bodybuilder and I have gotten as much as I can from working out and taking suppliments.  I dont want to get Huge just look good for the summer. Heard from a freind this stuff is the best way to go if I want to take something with less side effects and keep what I gained after I get off of it.  I have heard of the side effects of joint pain and Carpel Tunnel but that varies from person to person.  Can anyone give me good advice?*


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to UGB!

Adding HGH as a means of "looking good for the summer" will likely be a costly disappointment to you. HGH is a long-term, relatively expensive proposition. Think "Months to Years", not "Weeks to Months". 

I would suggest we evaluate your diet as a means of leaning-out if that's your goal. Save the money that you'd have spent on HGH and spend it on some quality food.

Speak on your training experience, age and current diet and we can provide further assistance.

Peace,

- Savage


----------



## DF (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree with Nble ^^^^^^^


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Welcome to UGB!
> 
> Adding HGH as a means of "looking good for the summer" will likely be a costly disappointment to you. HGH is a long-term, relatively expensive proposition. Think "Months to Years", not "Weeks to Months".
> 
> ...





^^^^^^This is excellent advise ^^^^^^^


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

hgh is great for anti aging ..YOu dont need to stack it with anything but if u do it will only be better imo..Under 40 i feel hgh is a waste of time..My hands on 2 iu of rips were very numb


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 29, 2014)

You would get more out of the is thread if you posted how old you are and your exact goals.

Saying you are not a bodybuilder and you don't want to get huge really is not enough info.

I can tell you you'll never have to worry about getting "too huge" by accident.....lol

Please give us some more info so we can help you more.....but my bros above are correct hgh is not what you need.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 30, 2014)

HGH is very expensive. You'd have to seriously blow the dust outta ur wallet.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 30, 2014)

Cytomel and small weekly Test dose would be very cost effective.. if your overweight and trying to shred... Get ready to be miserable and hungry.. Test 250-300 week. T3 75mcg daily.. Cardio and calorie restriction.. You will have dramatic results.


----------

